# Tokay Auto Salon 2008



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Here some Pictures from Tokyo Auto Salon 2008


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics, I will post some other ones up in a few minutes.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

My contribution - tried to start a thread but I have to wait till a mod approves it? What is that about? Perhaps for noobs that span us, but
why someone with a lot of posts? Oh well, here is what I have. Mods,
disregard my request to start another thread.

Great show and great night out after @ Daikoku Futo.
TBH, I quite like the white R35 with the huge 22"
bling wheels and audio system. If you notice, they
color matched the skirts and f/r lips. I think this
car had the most mods (non performance wise).


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

And here are the rest - forgot to mention not 56k friendly, but what do I care, I have fiber


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Only 40 pics allowed per post, so this is the final installment of GT-R R35 pics


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Problem, I posted my pics here and now they are all gone. Did someone remove them and if so why?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Paul, you've done it again Bruh!! :bowdown1: :thumbsup: :bowdown1: :thumbsup: :bowdown1: 

Awesome pix as usual!! I'm lovin' the tuner versions of this car. I'm with you on the the white one. Add the Garage Amuse wing, and it's perfection!! They stepped up with the quickness in engineering parts for the car. I bet it was a great time!!

Still want to convo w/ you..


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb pictures.
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Whoops - pics got double posted! Admin, you can remove the 2nd set of pics if you want, I would if I could edit past 20 minutes


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Bl00dy hell these guys don't hang around, not liking the blitz or top secret cars though.


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

Falcone said:


> Bl00dy hell these guys don't hang around, not liking the blitz or top secret cars though.


Love the orange one.

What idiot decided to put those swirl style wheels on the car, they look rubbish....some people just don't have any taste when it comes to wheels.

Oh n thanks for sharing, always wondered how the car would look in orange.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cheers man - thanks for posting!

May need to steal some pictures from you.
Who makes that exhaust which is nearly straight ?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Bean said:


> Cheers man - thanks for posting!
> 
> May need to steal some pictures from you.
> Who makes that exhaust which is nearly straight ?


That has got the exhaust made by Fujitsubo FUJITSUBO OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Awsome Pictures!! Thanks a lot!!

@admins Please edit the title of this post. Its not "Tokay"  
Sorry


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi,

Here are some "nice" pics.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89711-2008-tokyo-auto-salon-girls-girls-girls.html


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hyrev said:


> Whoops - pics got double posted! Admin, you can remove the 2nd set of pics if you want, I would if I could edit past 20 minutes


Paul, great pics. I've edited it, as requested. Please check that I haven't deleted any that I shouldn't have. lol


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

ill post up some photos as soon as my battery gets recharged!

my favorite GTR's of the show:
Mine's
Endless
Nismo 500GT

worst:
the one with the swirl rims
the first pic posted with all the subs and what not


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow..awesome pics.Thanks for sharing..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Some people have been busy 

Thanks a lot sharing!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

am really quite liking that 'orange' shade now.....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

moleman said:


> Paul, great pics. I've edited it, as requested. Please check that I haven't deleted any that I shouldn't have. lol


Thank you for that, looks like all 130 pics (or so) are there.



> worst:
> the one with the swirl rims
> the first pic posted with all the subs and what not


I agree with the 1st one, but not with the 2nd one. It MAY not be to your
taste or everyones, but they did a good job in such a short time. Not only
did they slap on wheels and install sus, they put a whole mess of audio equip.
I like the lighting accent on the headliner, the amp in the pass. floor and the
single center sub. The trunk looks nicely done as well. But, would I do that to
my car, no. I still need some functionality to the trunk, but for a show car it
looks really nice. I do not see them taking it to the track with any of those
parts in there.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

I guess I wont really bother posting GTR pics, cause they are all the same as pauls. hehe.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

REXtreme said:


> I guess I wont really bother posting GTR pics, cause they are all the same as pauls. hehe.


Same here !

Great pictures Paul.

The Nismo 500GT was just stunning, great show.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep, me too. Thanks Paul for all your work on this!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I will send you the bill later


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a funny thing. Everyone I spoke to said that this year's Auto Salon was so much better than last. And yet, there is very little on here to show for it. Shin's piccies and Paul's shots are great, but looking at the GTROC site overall you don't get much of a sense of it. I was there for three full days and got about 150 shots, but it's as though Paul's covered it!!! If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics Paul, thanks for posting them up mate.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

My blog has all the FD news.

But thats of no interest to you guys. 

I think it was the best in a while because of all the new cars. 

New EVO X I am really taken with. I liking it a lot. JUN D1 and Hyper Lemon were awesome.
New GTR, Subaru and Honda FD2 were also well shown and getting plenty of attention.

The Option Stand was like a bunch of old cars just sitting there though. Even though they were awesome.

The newer cars have raised the bar. And the older cars are starting to look just that... OLD

Design and times have changed. I think this years show reflects that. 

I'll load my Favourites soon


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thrust....how was the drive back? I assume you got back in one piece as you are posting


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Scratch that Piers....just saw your post on the other thread. Sounds like you had quite an experience. So are you going to get one??


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

DCD said:


> Scratch that Piers....just saw your post on the other thread. Sounds like you had quite an experience. So are you going to get one??


One of the mechanics warned me that the boss might try and sell it to me!!! 

Will you be posting any of your shots Dino, or are you all syndicated up?


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

TAS has something for Everyone.

Many new parts and cars took our fancy. 

I have selected a few of the newest and finest for your tuning inspiration.

Yellow Hat's Low GTR - Cut Rear Springs on this GTR. I can see a few more heading this way with 22 inches of Bling. Even the staff at Yellow Hat knew what bling meant when i talked to him.









Uras S14. All their cars look simlar and the GT Style Bodykits are available for ER34.










This Fujita Engineering, Afflux bodied FD resembled nothing like it's donor car. Beautiful. New RAYS GT-30 are available in Large Sizes.









Here's Piers hard at work selling to Miguel.. haha. If you have a swift as a daily driver, Sunline won't see it standard for long.









RE-Amemiya. Again awesome but this year stepped up a level. Full customisations.









This RE-Amemiya has full carbon layer over the top. I'd like to see that on a GTR. Reminds me of Amuse's TITAN









RAYS RE30 have a new colour that looks great. This STI wore GT30 well. Lancer beside has RE30. Both are available in sizes up to 19xwide!









These Gram Lights by RAYS are also SOON available in 20". Perfect for New GTR or squeezing onto a Z or R34.









Nismo Super GT GTR. Watch the progress this year.









New Mazda RX8. Standard Type RZ has 19"rims. These are AVS5 by Advan









JUN had a couple of beautiful EVO Xs at TAS This D1 machine will be piloted by Kumakubo.









The Hyper Lemon Lives AGAIN! ADVAN RZ in Dark Gun Metal.









J's Racing will be back on track and in the hills with this FD2. RE30 from RAYS.









Ings+1 will be chasing with the FD2. Forged TS-06 Rims also available!









HKS Hypermax II are discontinued. Hypermax III are independant Height adjustable and new SPORT version have harder springs for those track days.









HKS options for New GTR have begun. Exhaust tips shown here.









HKS GTR engine bay shows BOV and Filters already on Sale.









Harisson? Where did they come from? I guess they sell Orange GTR parts? More info on these later. The Otaku like the girl though.









This Greddy tuned Z has the Supercharger option. GTR to the left had titanium exhaust ready for action.









Endless 12 Piston. Lets just say that they will effectively stop your car!









Function A from Zeal are new top shelf Shocks for GT-R and FD2









Defi are the benchmark. Newera use these on all our cars and the VSD-X is ultra cool. Don't look down.









Blitz will have a D1 GT-R fitted with BRW09 in 20"?? Maybe the D1 machine will run smaller tyres I think.









Amuse GTR has an awesome wing and splitter. Enough for 1'00.292 at Tsukuba. New Titan exhaust sounds awesome.









Advan RZ or RS. Why RZ. Slightly more curved spokes. 5 sets of 2 spokes slightly grouped together and available in BRONZE!!!! Yahoo! I love my RS but I Love Love Love these! Available later this year.









20" Forged ADVAN F7 Rims. Should be available Now. 









I hope you get some inspiration from a little more than a picture. 
I really enjoyed this year's TAS. Good to see everyone who made the trip there. 
I have so many tuning ideas. All I need is the cash.
Once I sort through all the information in the loads of catalogs, we'll be loading more on the web.

Russ and the Newera gang.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

So that's what you were up to Russ, running around with that camera! Not the women, then???  Some great stuff you've collected there. 

I've still got my lovely AVS 7s, now discontinued, but these guys do make a good wheel IMHO.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

beautiful shots Russ, Thanks


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Yokomo Drift R/C are awesome fun. Cheap too.









Vertex Wheels are ATC made. Quality items.









We all love Carbon Time Attack cars.









Sunline GT-R35 on the Work wheels Stand. 









Phoenix Powers' R34 only had 600 odd horsepower~ Just enough.









Their R32 was simply beautiful.









POWER Enterprises also had GTR35 filters and Exhust ready for inspection.









RX-8 heaven! RE-Amemiya and Pan Speed in close company.









IMPUL showed their new Super GT inspired rims on the R35.









Mines went about their business in the usual understated way. About the only stand where you have to pay for a catalog though... come on!









Charge speed have their "Bottom Line" Range of carbon gear for almost any car.









Bride also fit everything including the new R35. 









The Blitz drag supra. No fun?!? all over in a few seconds... 









BN Sports D1 attempt. Some really nice carbon rear wings from these guys.









ARC exhaust is awesome. About the only one WITHOUT quad pipes. looks nice.









I hope you enjoyed Part 2.

Russ and the Newera team.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I definatly did, awesome photo's


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing, is it just me or is anyone else having trouble trying to spot a orange car in some of the pictures.

I just can't seem to see it










Sorry could'nt resist :lamer:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work guys!

was it all about the 35 then i take it? and new lancer?


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

These pics are just the tip of the iceberg. 

TAS really has something for everyone. 

There was everything from old school cars to Lambos and Aston Martins tuned to death.
Huge bling rims. VIP cars with pachinko poker machines. 
Manufacturer Stands with new cars, Parts and Wheel Manufacturers, Audio Visual, D1 Drift competition

And much much more.

If you go to TAS and say it's boring just means you just aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

Hope4Sun said:


> Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing, is it just me or is anyone else having trouble trying to spot a orange car in some of the pictures.
> 
> I just can't seem to see it
> 
> ...


its a pitty its not a nice orange....


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

great pics at first I really didnt like the look of the new GTR however it is growing on me.... I just have to wait after i finish my R34 and then get rich and then have to import one from japan and not **** with the US version.... anyways i rambled great pics again man thanks


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Looks like I missed a helluva show this year, gutted 

Gaz.


----------

